# Help choosing new snowblower!



## racerrmh (Dec 7, 2019)

Hi everyone! New to this site and have been researching snowblowers for a few weeks now. Struggling to make my final decision and would love any input people might have. 

I live in Western MA and we get a few big storms each year that drop a lot of heavy, wet snow. I have a small 2 car driveway and a small area out back I like to clear. I’m looking for 2 stage and under $1200 and have narrowed it down to a few options:

Ariens 24” Deluxe - $1100
Ariens 28” Deluxe - $1200
Husqvarna st224p - $1000
Husqvarna st227p - $900

I’ve read about a ton of issues with the 227p so I’m a bit reluctant to pull the trigger on one. I do like the options offered with both Husqvarna models (heated grips, power steering, LED light). We have a local Ariens dealer which is convenient since I know very little about making repairs except for simple stuff. 

Any advice!? Thanks in advance!!

Ryan


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi Ryan and welcome to the Forum. I like Ariens. I've had a new Husqvarna before but it was an older model before the present configurations. I liked it well enough but wanted to move on to more features. I don't care for the dash and controls on the new Huskys and I'm not sure if it's the distance the control panel comes out or the controls or what. I want you to hold your breath for a moment and consider the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO. I know it's a bit more $$ but you do get some additional HP to help you with the wet heavy snow.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Everytime I worked on a Husky...even though it was less then 5 years old....parts were NLA.....go Ariens......


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome to the SBF from Gettysburg..Big fan of Ariens and the quality of the product...Good luck!


----------



## Bakeram1 (Nov 3, 2019)

I have a new Ariens 28 Deluxe, and it is a great machine. If I were to do it again I’d probably splurge on the 28 SHO to get a bigger motor. The AX 254 cc motor on the 28 Deluxe ( non-SHO) is probably plenty of power for most storms we get in MD, but I’m always a fan of having more power than you need. Also the SHO has a larger auger drive pulley so the auger spins a bit faster and will throw the snow further.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Don't overlook the Dr Pro28, a lot of blower for under $1,000! https://www.drpower.com/Power-Equipment/Snow-Blowers/DR-2-Stage-Snow-Blower/p/SB13128DEN


----------



## Brent Holm (Oct 22, 2019)

Both of the Ariens are 254cc, I would not buy the st224 with the 208cc engine, that isn't enough power. The Ariens machines both have 14" impellers with dual belt drive and cast iron auger gear case instead of aluminum. For function it is Ariens all day long. The 24 SHO should be a consideration too, I think that has a 306cc engine. The more power the better. I have run my 10 year old 1027 next to a new st224. I covered nearly twice the area in the same time with double the casting distance.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

TooTall999 said:


> Don't overlook the Dr Pro28, a lot of blower for under $1,000! https://www.drpower.com/Power-Equipment/Snow-Blowers/DR-2-Stage-Snow-Blower/p/SB13128DEN



That machine seems to include all of the desired features...except reputation. I would hesitate to buy it for that reason.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

TooTall999 said:


> Don't overlook the Dr Pro28, a lot of blower for under $1,000! https://www.drpower.com/Power-Equipment/Snow-Blowers/DR-2-Stage-Snow-Blower/p/SB13128DEN



If you care (some people do, some don't), Ariens and Husquvarna are made in the USA with LCT engines (an American company) sourced from China. DRs are 100% Chinese machines.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Excerpts from an article a couple years ago about Ariens, regarding the assembly of something to be called made in America:
_____________________________________________

All of their products are designed, fabricated, and assembled here in the US *and some component parts may be foreign sourced. *

It looks like their future engines are going to be sourced from China; we just found this on their website when they describe the origin of their AX Engine: “This change is part of a larger trend that involves a shift of the entire engine supply chain for snow thrower engines from the U.S. to China.”

Looks like Ariens Company may be all Chinese before the end of the decade!


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

> Looks like Ariens Company may be all Chinese before the end of the decade!


As an unabashed economic nationalist, This does not make me happy.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

RIT333 said:


> That machine seems to include all of the desired features...except reputation. I would hesitate to buy it for that reason.


Dr and their products have an excellent reputation. I have a Dr walk behind string trimmer from the early 90's that's still going strong and Dr still supports it with available service parts.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Ryan, welcome aboard! Whatever you do, don't purchase a machine with a small engine. You will *quickly *regret it.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Agreed, I have known about the DR Brand for many years … I think there new machines look awesome, but I have yet to drive down to see one yet in person at the dealer.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Clutch Cargo said:


> If you care (some people do, some don't), Ariens and Husquvarna are made in the USA with LCT engines (an American company) sourced from China. DRs are 100% Chinese machines.


LCT may be American owned and managed, but all the production is in China, so in effect it is still a product of China.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

TooTall999 said:


> LCT may be American owned and managed, but all the production is in China, so in effect it is still a product of China.


Agreed. I never said I was happy about it.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

TooTall999 said:


> LCT may be American owned and managed, but all the production is in China, so in effect it is still a product of China.


TRUE!! 
Liquid Combustion Technology or LCT is the china company that purchased the engine rights when our loved Tecumseh went under after the over rated HP class action law suite around 2008,the Tecumseh peerless transmission side of the company was sold to Husqvarna 
all engines under the LCT are made in china ,


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

Clutch Cargo said:


> Agreed. I never said I was happy about it.


dito !!!


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

racerrmh said:


> Hi everyone! New to this site and have been researching snowblowers for a few weeks now. Struggling to make my final decision and would love any input people might have.
> 
> I live in Western MA and we get a few big storms each year that drop a lot of heavy, wet snow. I have a small 2 car driveway and a small area out back I like to clear. I’m looking for 2 stage and under $1200 and have narrowed it down to a few options:
> 
> ...


Ariens 24.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

Clutch Cargo said:


> Agreed. I never said I was happy about it.


Another "ditto".


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

TooTall999 said:


> Don't overlook the Dr Pro28, a lot of blower for under $1,000! https://www.drpower.com/Power-Equipment/Snow-Blowers/DR-2-Stage-Snow-Blower/p/SB13128DEN


Do you have a DR snowblower ?


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I had a Husqvarna 224 for a while . . . get the Ariens.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Hunter,

Yes, TooTall999 has the DR 28 Pro model.


----------



## racerrmh (Dec 7, 2019)

You guys rock! I actually found an Ariens 24” Deluxe and it’s within my price range so I think I might pull the trigger today. Everyone local is out so I need to have it shipped. Thank you for all of the advice!!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Great choice, post pics whenever you can!


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Huntergreen said:


> Do you have a DR snowblower ?


Yes I recently bought the Dr Pro 28. I've posted pics in the other brands forum and did a review in the reviews area.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

racerrmh said:


> You guys rock! I actually found an Ariens 24” Deluxe and it’s within my price range so I think I might pull the trigger today. Everyone local is out so I need to have it shipped. Thank you for all of the advice!!


I have the 28 deluxe and really like it. However, it is a little large for my needs, IMHO, the 24 will do very well considering it has the same engine as the 28.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Love my Deluxe 24, wife likes the auto turn


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

racerrmh said:


> You guys rock! I actually found an Ariens 24” Deluxe and it’s within my price range so I think I might pull the trigger today. Everyone local is out so I need to have it shipped. Thank you for all of the advice!!


Well done...almost everyone is happy with them so there is a 99 percent chance you will be too...Hope you get some snow soon after arrival...I usually don't wish snow on anyone..but I think you want some snow.
Use alcohol free gas.. some of the carbs today turn into a science experiment with alcohol in the fuel..causing some grief for next years season..I don't know if your carb is friendly with alcohol or not..but I wouldn't take a chance unless I knew for sure.




Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

Tootall, thanks


----------

